# Best type of [fake] plants for bettas



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

My tank is bare right now because I get sick of the plants and take em out. What type of plants do you have?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Really anything that's silk or not made of sharp plastic that can rip a betta's long, flowing fins.

If you want a really good deal on silk plants I suggest you search Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...0.TRC0&_nkw=silk+plant+lot&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! I have bought a lot of things off eBay. Didn't even think of plants!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Becareful when buying silk plants that are non aquaium plants because if they have metal in them like in the stems it can poison your fish...


----------



## coreyh (Dec 1, 2012)

Silk plants are generally preferred, but I personally use plastic just because for me they are cheaper, last longer, and my LFS is having a sale on them.... Just be extremely careful with plastic plants, make sure there are no sharp edges, my store lets me slide the back out of the packaging and feel the plants before I buy, ask if you can or if you can return them opened if they don't work and check in the parking lot (I do this at petsmart because I'm slightly paranoid of ripped fins, lol). I like plants that feel almost soft, to the touch, I just bought some Marina aquascaper plants that fit the bill pretty well. And of course, run a cotton ball over the plants to make sure nothing snags before adding them to the tank.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

That is my issue. I keep buying plants and I can see rigged edges so I always pull them out. All my betta has now is a cave to hide on. Hoping to go to my LPS tonight as I need new filter cartridges.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I got all my silk plants from Petco.com and in store. Sometimes the stores selection isn't great but the prices are usually better online and if you spend 50$+ you get free shipping. You can tell if it has metal in it usually by if it stands up on it's own sort of well. All mine just sort of flop over out of the water so pretty sure there's no metal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Real, live plants are the best for so many reasons. The second best option is silk plants.


----------

